# Cam



## dillywilly (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a 04 gto with the ls1 and I wanna put a cam in and headers on, I'm just gonna use it for cruising around town and beat on every now and then. What are some suggestions


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Call a tuner and have one ground to meet your needs. If your an auto you will likely need a stall also.


----------

